# November Photos



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Novembers theme is OUTDOORS/ACTION
If you cant get an action shot, ( as many small digis cant ) a nice outdoor shot will do. Its fall, so a great time!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are a few of my favorites~
Definately nothing fantastic photography speaking, but they are fun anyway!

The first is Havana trying to look like a scary black cat~ (actually she was being superdog jumping off the pool steps, yikes!)

The others are a few of my girl Daisy sporting the "just got my cords chopped off, I look like a dork and now the puppies are chasing me" look~! Save me mom!! (these were from back in April).


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Katie, 
I love the one of the puppies chasing Daisey! Love it!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Awwww, poor Daisy! Havana's black cat imitation is close to perfect. lol


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

can anyone please explain why I always get 3 or 4 error messages when I try to download pictures? They open just fine then during the download process it keeps saying permission denied by photopost! Any help anyone?

THX!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Lets see, 
are they jpegs?
And what size are they? Are they big? I wonder if they are too big, or the wrong format. Thats an odd error message, so let me look into it. 
I want to see your photos!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I printed out the rejection page - you can email me your fax # if you would like to see [email protected]


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Just for fun....I know these aren't Havanese...
Here is what my kids like to do for fun~~ Give Mom a heart attack!!! (they are 6 and 9 years old).


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Mine too, Katie! 
My youngest turned 8 in October and he got a dirt bike to go along with his 4-wheeler. It does stress a Mom out, doesn't it? LOL
Great photos.
Dawna


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Agility babies*

Here are some pics of Wave/Tito babies doing the agility thing in the back yard.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*A Good Roll*

Nothing beats a good roll in the grass - this is Wave


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Ramp Climbing 101*

Here are two litters playing in the yard - practicing their climbing skills.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Whack a Mole*

This is a favorite game the adults mom's have with the puppies.
The object is to get all pups flat on their back and NOT LET THEM MOVE!
Pups hate it but Tango loves it - she does it with every litter!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

GREAT Photos HAvs got to love it boy you got a lilter huh OM gosh how sweet is that I just love puppys at that stage they are so funny to watch have fun Susan


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Joan,
You need to get the 'Flat on Their Backs' game on video. That's funny!
Dawna


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Whack A Mole*

It is funny to watch - the pups will lay there and watch and then pop up and try to run - before Mom whacks them down again.

Tango has done it with every litter we have had - whether they are hers or not! She still trys to do with with Blaze & Thief - since Thief is a chicken he will ususally lay real still and when she isn't looking try to run off.
Blaze isn't quite so easy!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

People without havanese just don't have an appreciation for their entertainment value. Never a dull moment...unless they're asleep. hehe


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Isnt that the truth.And even some times when they are sleeping too


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

This is Dusty's first day at our house with one of the kids.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

DAJSMOM Dusty is a cuttie look how gentle your daughter is being with Dusty how sweet.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

HI reece is preston a choc. He is so pretty thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is Salsa playing 'catch me if you can' with Tanzi...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

A windblown Salsa. This picture was taken in August...we have water-restrictions in our area so we were experiencing an early fall.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

*Fun Outside*

Cru in the wind. The close up is outside too, you just can't tell.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok here is a question for you guys that take such good pictures. How do you get your dog to stay and have there coat so nicely brushed out. the second I let go of Yoda he takes off like a wild indian messing up his coat running his face and body all over the carpet couch and bed .Its hard for me to take any pictures of Yoda by my self.He can be such a brat at times.You should see me throw the ball then trying to take a picture all at the same time.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok Im getting a error message when I upload my pictures why is this> this is what it says 
*Warning*: copy(/home/havanese/public_html/photopost531/data/500/medium/100_2853.JPG) [function.copy]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in */photopost531/image-inc.php* on line *124*

*Warning*: imagejpeg() [function.imagejpeg]: Unable to open '/home/havanese/public_html/photopost531/data/500/medium/100_2853.JPG' for writing in */photopost531/image-inc.php* on line *142*

*Warning*: filesize() [function.filesize]: Stat failed for /home/havanese/public_html/photopost531/data/500/medium/100_2853.JPG (errno=2 - No such file or directory) in */photopost531/image-inc.php* on line *731*

*Warning*: fread(): supplied argument is not a valid stream resource in */photopost531/image-inc.php* on line *731*
var PopUpHelpX = (screen.width/2)-150; var PopUpHelpY = (screen.height/2)-200; var pos = "left="+PopUpHelpX+",top="+PopUpHelpY; function PopUpHelp(url){ PopUpHelpWindow = window.open("http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/"+url,"Smilies","scrollbars=yes,width=300,height=400,"+pos); }


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Susan, Melissa is a pro, so all her stuff turns out great. I just take a whole LOT of pics and hope a couple come out okay. It's fun.
Dawna


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I hear that Dawan. I have got some really crazy pictures of Yoda I have one where he is running full blast and his eyes are slanted LOL it was to funny.To bad I didnt get his whole body in it.I will just keep practicing and maybe take a corse at the college LOL I have a really nice cannon with so many different lens I have no clue what to do with them LOL I think I have tomany haha from smalls ones to really long ones I will fig it out soon or later Susan


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

One more...


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Susan, there are usually really good photography books at the library, too. From really basic to advanced.
Dawna


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I forgot all about the libary LOL my mind is totally gone right now. I just got really bad new about my brother he is going to serve 20 years in prison I am in shock right now.There is 3 article on him in the kanas city star in Mo. I cant beleave it in one way ever sinse he lost his 18 year old daughter he has been losing it.I am the glue of the family so ever one is calling me in tears so once things settle down I will got get some books thanks Dawna


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is a new pic I took of my grandson and yoda boy are they bestest of friends its so sweeet


----------

